# Arizona Wing Commemorative Air Force -Sentimental Journey



## ricksef (Aug 26, 2005)

New warbird website online http://www.arizonawingcaf.com
The Arizona Wing Commemorative Air Force Museum has redesigned their website the new website is www.arizonwingcaf.com. The new site will help to promote the ever-expanding Arizona Wing Museum with new exhibits and events and more detailed information on the historic aircraft on display. Tour stop information on B-17 Flying Fortress Sentimental Journey touring cities across the USA this summer will be available. A detailed description with photos on each of the ten-man crew position that made up the B-17. The Arizona Wing website is also archiving veterans stories for future generations under Veteran Legacy and veterans and their families are encouraged to email their stories. Online aviation giftshop for that perfect aviation gift.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 26, 2005)

Yea and hello to u too.............


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello! Tell Russ Owens hello too!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey Ricksef. Welcome to the site. Always good to see another CAF member aboard.


----------

